# Places on Kauai to enjoy music?



## hibbeln (May 1, 2013)

I have some friends renting our condo (Lawai Beach Resort) in August of 2014 and they are taking along their physically handicapped 19 year old daughter.  They mentioned that as a family they LOVE music...and their daughter especially.  Any kind!  
Does anyone have suggestions for what/where they could enjoy music on Kauai?  Slack key guitar? Church services? Clubs or venues to check out?  Local spots?  ANything?

Also, their daughter can manage "short and easy hikes/walks" and also has a wheelchair.  Any suggestions?  I have a couple of easy walks in mind, as well as the "new" east side ocean front paved walkway to enjoy with her wheelchair.  Any other thoughts for accessible places to enjoy?


----------



## Fisch (May 1, 2013)

Two things pop into my mind right away.

1.  Fridays at Hanalei Community Center 4-6pm- Slack Key Guitar Concerts
2.  Tress Lounge: http://www.treesloungekauai.com/music-and-art/


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2013)

hibbeln said:


> I have some friends renting our condo (Lawai Beach Resort) in August of 2014 and they are taking along their physically handicapped 19 year old daughter.  They mentioned that as a family they LOVE music...and their daughter especially.  Any kind!
> Does anyone have suggestions for what/where they could enjoy music on Kauai?  Slack key guitar? Church services? Clubs or venues to check out?  Local spots?  ANything?
> 
> Also, their daughter can manage "short and easy hikes/walks" and also has a wheelchair.  Any suggestions?  I have a couple of easy walks in mind, as well as the "new" east side ocean front paved walkway to enjoy with her wheelchair.  Any other thoughts for accessible places to enjoy?




The Spouting Horn lookout is fairly easy to access with a wheelchair.

As for music, maybe check out whether the Kauai Beach Resort hotel has anything going on at that time?  They have a dinner theater thing there (South pacific, if memory serves.)  They periodically host live local music, and it's a very nice place.  Right next to Kauai Beach Villas timeshare in Lihue, in the old (Sheraton? Hilton?) hotel.  Currently run by Aqua.

Dave


----------



## rifleman69 (May 1, 2013)

Kapaa Brick Oven Pizza has music on Friday nights.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

The hotel on the same property has a free hula show by the pool one night per week (Monday?) and local music in the lounge nearly every night, and the musical, South Pacific, once a week.

This a fantastic Slack Key Guitar show in Hanale:  
http://www.mcmasterslackkey.com/liveshows.html

Kauai Music Scene website:  http://www.kauaimusicscene.com/events


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 2, 2013)

*Living Room at St. Regis Princeville*

If you and your daughter like jazz, I recommend the Living Room at the St. Regis. Beautiful setting, featuring a jazz trio and--from time to time--a wonderful female vocalist as well.


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 2, 2013)

At dinner last night the server recommended Trees.  We did not go there, because we are running out of time.  I did hear music coming from the Kauai Beach Resort over the weekend. 

This website lists different venues

http://www.kauailivemusic.com/


----------



## hibbeln (May 2, 2013)

Thank you, everyone!  Excellent info for them!


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2013)

every thursday night at the cafe on the grounds of the plantation resort in waimea, 5-6 older guys ( the lead singer is 92 ) play hawaiian slack key and singing

Sunday service in hawaiian also in waimea

every night at 6 pm  at the hyatt in poipu

every sunday night at Lawai beach resort singing and hula


----------



## hibbeln (May 3, 2013)

Thanks, Tiger.  That sounds like perfect events for their family!  (Heck, I'm going to go to the old guys on slack key this summer!).


----------



## ouaifer (May 5, 2013)

_  OK...here's a list of "everything" music islandwide.  Always call ahead of time for scheduling changes.  This is current as of today and is pretty much constant.  Enjoy.

*Sunday's*

Casablanca at Kiahuna — 6:30 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu. Mike Young. 742-2929.

Keoki’s Paradise — 7 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu Shopping Village. Nick Castillo; Free. 742-7534.

Nanea — 7 to 9 p.m., Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas. Brazilian jazz by Mike Smith and Pat Durkin. 827-8808.

Oasis on the Beach — 11 a.m. to 2 p.m., Waipouli Beach Resort. Live music by Paul Moore. 822-9332.

Kalaheo Steak & Ribs — 5:30 to 8:30 p.m. to close, live Hawaiian music with Wailoa.

Stevenson’s Library — Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort & Spa. John Rivera and the Green Stone Project.

*Monday's*

JJ’s Broiler — Anchor Cove Shopping Center. Kyle J LaBenz. 246-4422.

Keoki’s Paradise — 7 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu Shopping Village. ‘Elua; Free. 742-7534.

Lemon Grass Grill— 6 to 9 p.m., Kapa‘a. Hawaiian music and oldies by Mark James.

Nanea — 6:30 to 8:30 p.m., Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villa. Hawaiian musician and hula dancer.

Rob’s Good Times Grill — 7 p.m. to 2 a.m., Lihu‘e. No-host karaoke. www.robsgoodtimesgrill.com

Shutters Lounge — 7 to 10 p.m., Kaua‘i Beach Resort. Music by Makepa Basconcillo. 245-1955.

Stevenson’s Library — Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort & Spa. Dr. Dubie Jazz Night.

Tahiti Nui — 6 to 9 p.m., Hanalei. Hawaiian music. 826-6277.

Trees Lounge — 8:30 p.m., Waipouli. Randy Carnevalli, Jeff Caldwell and Ron Rhoades.

*Tuesday's*

Casablanca at Kiahuna — 6:30 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu. Mike Young. 742-2929.

JJ’s Broiler — Anchor Cove Shopping Center. Rick Avolon. 246-4422.

Keoki’s Paradise — 7 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu Shopping Village. Michele and Lance; Free. 742-7534.

Rob’s Good Times Grill — 7:30 to 10 p.m., Lihu‘e. Swing dancing with DJ Rae Marie. www.robsgoodtimesgrill.com

Shutters Lounge — 7 to 10 p.m., Kaua‘i Beach Resort. Music by Makepa Basconcillo. 245-1955.

Tahiti Nui — in Hanalei. 6 to 9 p.m., Hawaiian music. 9:30 p.m. to 12:30 a.m., rock ‘n’ roll music. 826-6277.

Trees Lounge — 8:30 p.m., Waipouli. Sean Carillo.

Stevenson’s Library — Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort & Spa. Jazz night with David, Tony and Mike.

Tortilla Republic, Margarita Bar — 7 p.m.

*Wednesday's*

Casablanca at Kiahuna — 6:30 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu. Mike Young. 742-2929.

JJ’s Broiler — Anchor Cove Shopping Center. Sean Carillo. 246-4422.

Keoki’s Paradise — 6:30 to 8:30 p.m., Po‘ipu Shopping Village. Chico and Darren; Free. 742-7534.

The East Side Restaurant — 7 to 9 p.m.; John Giileran and Randy Carnavalli.

Nanea — 6:30 to 8 p.m., Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas.  Live Hawaiian acoustic and hula by Kahanu. 827-8808.

Oasis on the Beach — 5 to 7 p.m., Waipouli Beach Resort. Aldrine and Aaron’s Knights of Acoustica. 822-9332.

Rob’s Good Times Grill — in Lihu‘e. 5:30 to 7:30 p.m., Lenny Breeze. 7 to 10 p.m, country line dancing. www.robsgoodtimesgrill.com

Stevenson’s Library — Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort & Spa. John Rivera and the Green Stone Project.

Shutters Lounge — 7 to 10 p.m., Kaua‘i Beach Resort. Music by Jonah Cummings. 245-1955.

Tahiti Nui — in Hanalei. 6 to 9 p.m., Hawaiian music. 9:30 p.m. to 12:30 a.m., rock ‘n’ roll music. 826-6277.

Trees Lounge — 10 p.m., Waipouli. DJ Podaghee. 823-0600.

Waimea Plantation Cottages — 6:30 to 9:30 p.m., Hawaiian music. 338-1625.

Café Portofino — 7 to 9 p.m., Kalapaki Beach. Music by Larry Rivera and Lurline Fernandez. 245-2121.

Lemon Grass Grill— 6 to 9 p.m., Kapa‘a. Hawaiian music and oldies by Mark James.

Tortilla Republic, Farmer’s Market at The Shops at Kukuiula— 4 to 6 p.m.

*Thursday's*

Big Wave Dave’s — in Kapa‘a. 9:30 p.m., La Isla and Hot Latin Nights. 11 p.m. to close, Top 40. 635-4086.

JJ’s Broiler — Anchor Cove Shopping Center. Sean “Seani Boy” Pulawa/Kyle J LaBenz (rotates every other Thursday). 246-4422.

Joe’s On The Green — 5 to 7 p.m., Kiahuna Golf Course, Po‘ipu. Hawaiian music with Kauilani and Kenny Wilson. 742-9696.

Keoki’s Paradise — 6 to 8 p.m., Po‘ipu Shopping Village. ‘Ekolu Nui. 742-7534.

Nanea — 6:30 to 9 p.m., Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas. Live contemporary acoustic guitar by Anjula Rose. 827-8808.

Port Allen Sunset Grill and Bar — 6:30 to 8:30 p.m. Variety of live music. 335-3188.

Rob’s Good Times Grill — 10p.m. to close, Lihu‘e. DJ Mike Lopez spinning R&B, soul, funk, house. $5 cover. www.robsgoodtimesgrill.com

Shutters Lounge — 7 to 10 p.m., Kaua‘i Beach Resort. Music by Jonah Cummings. 245-1955.

Sushi Bushido — 7 to 9 p.m., Kapa‘a. Sean Carrillo; Free. 822-0664.

Tahiti Nui — in Hanalei 6 to 9 p.m., Hawaiian music. 9:30 p.m. to 12:30 a.m., rock ‘n’ music. 826-6277.

Waimea Plantation Cottages — 6:30 to 9:30 p.m. Hawaiian music. 338-1625.

Wahoo’s Restaurant & Bar — 7 to 9 p.m. Jazz Quartet featuring Chris Bush and Marty Lenard.

Trees Lounge — 8:30 p.m., Waipouli. Jason Paul Campbell.

Stevenson’s Library — Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort & Spa. Jazz Night with David, Tony and Mike.

Tortilla Republic, Margarita Bar — 8:30 p.m.

*Friday's*

Aloha Spice Company — 6 to 8:45 p.m., Hanapepe. Westside Smitty. Southern rock, blues, country and rockabilly music

Hanapepe Café — 6 to 8 p.m. Cindy Combs. 335-5011.

Gaylords Restuarant — 6:30 to 9:30 p.m.; John Gilleran and Dave Greenberg.

Café Portofino — 8 p.m., Kalapaki Beach. Ed’s Kalapaki Komedy Klub with musician Michael Barretto; $20 in advance. 634-6397.

Big Wave Dave’s — 9:30 p.m., Kapa‘a. Top-40 Fridays. 635-4086.

Casablanca at Kiahuna — 6:30 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu. Larry Moore and The Goats. 742-2929.

Duke’s Canoe Club — 4 to 6 p.m. and 9 to 11 p.m., Kalapaki Beach. Live music. 246-9599.

JJ’s Broiler — Anchor Cove Shopping Center. Lefty Bon and Ed Cook. 246-4422.

Kalypso — 6 to 9 p.m., Hanalei. 826-9700.

Keoki’s Paradise — 7 to 9 p.m., Po‘ipu Shopping Village. Free. 742-7534.

Nanea — 7 to 9 p.m., Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villa. Hawaiian musician and hula dancer.

Port Allen Sunset Grill and Bar — 6:30 to 8:30 p.m. Variety of live music. 335-3188.

Rob’s Good Times Grill — in Lihu‘e. 3:30 to 5:30 p.m., Kirby Keough. 8 to 10 p.m., Pono Breeze. 10 p.m. to close, Jason playing ‘80s and ‘90s remixes. www.robsgoodtimesgrill.com

Shutters Lounge — 7 to 10 p.m., Kaua‘i Beach Resort. Hawaiian and adult contemporary music by Darryl Gonzales; Free. 245-1955.

Sushi Bushido — 7 to 9 p.m., Kapa‘a. Sean Carrillo; Free. 822-0664.

Trees Lounge — 9:30 p.m., Waipouli. Revival.

Wahooo Seafood Grill & Bar — 6:30 p.m., Waipouli. Hawaiian music by Keola and Irene. 822-7833.

Waimea Plantation Cottages — 6:30 to 9:30 p.m. Hawaiian music. 338-1625.

Kalaheo Steak & Ribs — 7 p.m. to close, Karaoke with Ana.

Stevenson’s Library — Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort & Spa. 1st and 2nd Friday, David, Tony, Mike and Cindy perform modern contemporary. 3rd, 4th and 5th Friday, John Rivera and the Green Stone Project.

Aston Beach Hotel, Kuhio Lounge — 4 to 6 p.m. Billy Swain with selected free pupu’s. 823-6000

*Saturday's*

Big Wave Dave’s — 9:30 p.m., Kapa‘a. Surfah Saturdays, Top-40 and Reggae. 635-4086.

Tortilla Republic, Grill— 10 p.m. Club night with DJ and aerial silk performers

Cafe Portofino — 9:30 p.m., Kalapaki Beach. Live reggae by Willy Judah and Burning Bush Reggae Band. All night dancing; $5.

JJ’s Broiler — Anchor Cove Shopping Center. Clyde L. 246-4422.

Nanea — 7 to 9 p.m., Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas. Jazz with Michael Ruff and friends.

Port Allen Sunset Grill and Bar — 6:30 to 8:30 p.m. Live music. 335-3188.

Rob’s Good Times Grill — 10 p.m. to 2 a.m., Lihu‘e. DJ Jason up close and in your face. www.robsgoodtimesgrill.com

Shutters Lounge — 7 to 10 p.m., Kaua‘i Beach Resort. Hawaiian and contemporary music by Jonah Cummings; Free. 245-1955.

Stevenson’s Library — Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort & Spa. Jazz Night with David, Tony and Mike.

Tahiti Nui — in Hanalei. 6 to 9 p.m., Hawaiian music. 9:30 p.m. to 1:30 a.m., different types of rock ‘n’ roll music.

Trees Lounge — 9:30 p.m., Waipouli. Tropical Alchemy.

Kalaheo Steak & Ribs — 7 p.m. to close, live music with The Goats
_


----------



## hibbeln (May 5, 2013)

Wow!  Oauifer!  THANKS!!!  

Specifically for them, any place that is "Elvis" related (either musically or otherwise) or a good place for "oldies"?


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 5, 2013)

*Slack Key on Kauai*



hibbeln said:


> I have some friends renting our condo (Lawai Beach Resort) in August of 2014 and they are taking along their physically handicapped 19 year old daughter.  They mentioned that as a family they LOVE music...and their daughter especially.  Any kind!
> Does anyone have suggestions for what/where they could enjoy music on Kauai?  Slack key guitar? Church services? Clubs or venues to check out?  Local spots?  ANything?
> 
> Also, their daughter can manage "short and easy hikes/walks" and also has a wheelchair.  Any suggestions?  I have a couple of easy walks in mind, as well as the "new" east side ocean front paved walkway to enjoy with her wheelchair.  Any other thoughts for accessible places to enjoy?



I have been to Doug and Sandy McMaster's Slack Key Guitar Concerts in Hanalei twice on two different trips to Kauai.  They are great.  Doug plays Slack Key and Sandy the Ukelele. The concert on Friday starts at 4 PM, the one on Sunday at 3 PM.  Ask Doug to play some really slow Slack Key Guitar.  I did, he played slow, and I asked him for slower, he played even slower.  They both enjoy what they are doing and you will enjoy the show.  Their phone number is 808-826-1469.

There is another music and art show/walk, in Hanepepe which is only a 20 minute ride from the Lawai Beach Resort.  It is from 6-9 on Fridays.  I don't know what the music is like since we went to Doug and Sandy Show on Friday for our second time there since it was so good the first time.  You could go to both but the drive from Hanalai is long at the end of a day and you may not feel up to it.  Hanepepe town can't be compared to Hanalei which is one of the nicest towns in all of Hawaii.


----------

